# Talk about cutting it fine!



## florenceoccupation

I posted the other day about issue with our new Sonic. Earliest Fiat could look at it was wed, Turns out the wheel bearing had sheared (luckily wasn't on the motorway!!). Parts not due till fri morning, supposedly going to France on Sat! Lots of late night packing methinks! Not bad going for a motor home with just over 500 miles on the clock!


----------



## caulkhead

That really is rotten luck. I hope they give top priority to your repair and that your holiday starts as planned........

Best Wishes

Caulkhead


----------



## florenceoccupation

Am furious!! Parts not arrived to fix the motorhome. Might be here tomorrow!! Fiat are taking no responsibility for us losing our holiday as they say the motorhome is fit for purpose as it is fixable!!! It's not bloody fit for purpose to get us to Fance tho' when were booked on tunnel, campsites etc. don't actually know if parts do arrive in the morning if it is feasible to repair the van, for us to do a last minute pack and then be on our way to catch the tunnel. Aaarrrggghhhhhhh


----------



## Wizzo

That's pretty poor by Fiat. I cannot believe that a wheel bearing would take so long to be delivered. I suspect that someone at the dealership has not done their job properly.

Wheel bearings would be available from a local Motor Factor within a couple of hours but of course Fiat will only use their own brand and as you are claiming under warranty it leaves you a bit stuck.

JohnW


----------



## florenceoccupation

Just been told apparently the hub collapsed!! Lord only knows if we'll get away or not. Not the experience I was hoping for in our pride and joy :-(


----------



## ChaseTracker

Sorry for what's happened to you. Have you contacted the ferry company yet ?. I had a problem in May (was stuck at Dover) and turned up two day later than booked DFDS let us sail with no extra charge so contact them and tell them what has happened to your van, it might pay.
Have a good trip.


----------



## Penquin

With a history like that I would be asking Why ?? How ?? and will it happen again ?? before venturing onto the Continent......

sorry, I know that would wreck your plans but I am not sure that I would trust it without considerable reassurance as to what had happened.........

with a track record of such a failure would e.g. Red Pennant or the like still cover you IF it failed again?

I am sorry to be a Job's Comforter but if it takes this long to get the parts to fix and here you can speak the language.............


I would also be pointing out that such a failure means the MH is NOT fit for purpose as you cannot use it and it has taken a very long time to get the parts..... 

Is it a new vehicle? Have just checked and found the history - a very sad tale and I would seriously consider the rejection since the vehicle is patently unfit for use.

If so how can you reject it as unfit for purpose, their statement is rubbish since anything CAN be repaired if enough time, money and parts are thrown at it, that is not the point - you cannot use it and are likely to incur consequential losses - check where you stand legally about such things.....

Ask a professional where you stand. A "Letter before action" may be a sensible next step just to alert them as to how furious you are and remember the contract is with the dealer NOT FIAT so the dealer is the one to sort it out, they cannot pass the buck to FIAT or the converter - the SoGA is very clear about that.

Dave 8O


----------



## florenceoccupation

The thought had crossed my mind Dave. Will ask all the appropriate questions tomorrow. The Fiat service garage have been fabulous, just Fiat customer care that have been horrendous. 

Will be going nowhere unless I am absolutely convinced everything is ok. Will still have Fiat assist, if anything does go wrong on the continent, they were fabulous on Mon when it happened. 

Don't want to let this put us off or I'll never have the confidence to drive it again :-(


----------



## barryd

I share your pain. Our hubs / bearings collapsed on the way to France two years ago after a replacement axle at 60 mph and on a bank holiday and on the way to a wedding in oxford before going on to France. 

I'm not mechanical but the problem was the garage over tightened them.

There is always a drama! It's just part of Motorhoming.

Hope you get it sorted. Mind you we are just south of Troyes in Aubes an its way too hot.


----------



## florenceoccupation

Fingers crossed Barry, all our plans are not in tatters yet!!


----------



## simandme

Hope you get it sorted...

though the tunnel had problems earlier tonight - so you might not have got very far anyway...radio said that there were delays of 1 1/2hr. We have found eurotunnel excellent at allowing us to change our booking, via the net, with no extra cost (depending on time/date).

Goodluck for the weekend!


----------



## barryd

florenceoccupation said:


> Fingers crossed Barry, all our plans are not in tatters yet!!


The good thing is that once you get away and stop stressing about it you will forget all about it and just add it to the list of disasters.

The forum is littered with my tales of woe, the funniest one being the hot water tank blowing up on Christmas day under the dinette seat with Mrs D sat on it. I think the thread ran for about ten pages with the final jury rig fix involving cutting pipes and stuffing biros down them to bipass the circuit! 

Been away 5 days now and so far touch wood I have only broken one of the cupboard shelf supports which I will fix later once my hangover has gone.


----------



## florenceoccupation

Woohoo. Van back, sites and tunnel rebooked. Off on our travels in the morning. Thanks everyone. Might see you in France


----------



## barryd

Result! Enjoy the trip and don't worry about it!

Hope it cools down a bit for you as its way too hot here right now


----------



## Penquin

I am *VERY *pleased to see that, and also hope that, even if they don't admit the problems their tardiness has caused, they will make an "ex gratia" gift of something, whether it be a bottle of champagne or a desired accessory for the MH....... :wink:

it would be a nice touch if the dealer realised how the delay has affected you..... 8O

BUT sadly, I won't be holding my breath waiting and I suspect there would be much shaking of head and muttering with eyes lowered as they gently retreated away from your location..... 

Dave


----------

